# MacWorld Keynote - LIVE!



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Let's use this thread to keep track of the keynote happenings in the absence of a live webcast.


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

Hate to break the surprise but this was leaked earlier today...


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

^ and we are suppose to see something in that picture?


----------



## tonyz (Mar 3, 2003)

add another tick box: 
"Will this be the most leaked MacWorld ever?"


----------



## MacGenius (Nov 13, 2001)

oryxbiker said:


> ^ and we are suppose to see something in that picture?


 Open the picture and you will see the slogan for the new iPod shuffle: (Life is Random)


----------



## Croptop (Apr 20, 2004)

oryxbiker said:


> ^ and we are suppose to see something in that picture?


 Yes. The photographer desperately needs to learn how to use a polarising filter.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

here are some links to coverage:

Best bet is The Mac Observer, with a live feeder IRC 9and webpage based coverage, too): http://www.macobserver.com/article/2005/01/10.17.shtml

There is also these links: http://www.appletalk.com.au/feed/index.php http://www.macosxrumors.com/ http://www.applematters.com/ and also check www.macsurfer.com for other links if needed.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

DAMN! All the TMO IRC channels are loaded up! tptptptp


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Macmerc has IRC coverage. I got in without any problems. Go to their website for info on how to join in: www.macmerc.com


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

9:11am PST - Steve Jobs arrives on stage, starts talking up HD projection, he’s showing off their new Apple store in London, it’s their largest store to date, and the second grossing store they have worldwide.
9:14am - Recapping the year, the iMac G5 launch “The most beautiful desktop computer”. The best selling Mac they have.
9:15am - Mac OS X update, “The world’s most advanced operating system, 12,000 native apps, 14 million users. Tiger on schedule to ship first half of this year with 200 new features. Any process will be able to address 64 bits of memory.
9:16am - New Tiger features. Automator, collects and accomplishes routine tasks. Most important new feature is Spotlight, desktop search allows you to find anything. Photos, PDFs, docs, integrated into OS and applications.
9:17am - Microsoft will be building support for Spotlight into their Mac apps.
9:21am - Spotlight just instantly searched 250,000 files, can sort by people.
9:22am - Spotlight offers searching within Corbis images.
9:23am - Steve just crashed Spotlight photo viewer! “Well, that’s why we have backup systems here.” Force quit and recovered.
9:25am - Demoing “smart folders” in the finder. “View this week” everything opened this past week is shown. Serched results actually show up in a spotlight effect. Very nice effect.
9:27am - New version of Mail for Tiger. Softer UI, no more brushed metal look. Can search across all mailboxes using Spotlight. Steve showing demo with 100,000 emails.
9:28am - Smart mailboxes” monitor anything with the search phrase. If someone emails you a bunch of pix, there’s a “slideshow” button attached to the message. Can dynamically create slide shows from emails. Nice “expose” type ways to view multiple photos. Once in slideshow view you can automatically save any of the pix to iphoto library. Slick transparent “genie” effect to add photos to iPhoto.
9:30am - QuickTime 7 - 24 channels of surrond sound, support for high-def. video, live resizing. Full screen overlay One button audio and video recording. More transparent onscreen controls. Using H.264 as codec so it could transcode movies for PSP.
9:31am - Lots of smooth resizing of HD video. Scalable from cell phones to full HD. Definitely a knock at you-know-who.
9:34am - Dashboard - “Get in, find something, get out” Controller for iTunes, world clock, measurement converter. Dictionary and thesaurus (applause).Translation, yellow pages, weather. Lots of yuks at stock ticker showing Apple and Pixar up and microsoft down. Widget bar overlaid under dock. Widgets appear with ripple effect. eBay developed a widget for it to track auctions
9:36am - Demoing controls on “back” of widgets. They flip around like the tiles in that tic tac toe beanbag toss game “Toss-across”
9:38am - iChat - U to 10 people in one audio chat, multiparty video, up to 4 people in one video chat using H.264.
9:40am - Demoing iChat video fullscreen. As more people are added to video chat, the screen positions them in a sort of folded format. Shipping “long before Longhorn”.
9:43am - HD. Decalares 2005 the year for high-definition video”. Final Cut Pro the most popular Hd video app. Introducing Final Cut Express HD. Adds powerful HDV editing. LiveType for animated titles, integration with iMovie titles. Soundtrack for custom music. Seamless iMovie file import. $299 in February or $99 upgrade for FCE current owners.
9:44am - iLife 05. “We are leading the digital media revolution”. New cartoony logo, iPhoto has better organizing and searching, new photo editor. Calendar view. New search tool. Supports MPEG4 movies for import from, say, Sony cameras. Supports RAW image files from high-end digital SLR cameras. Editing view looks a bit like Windows filmstrip view.
9:46am - Editor adds controls for Brightness, contrast, histogram, saturation, sharpness, straighten, temperature, tint. And a straighten feature. Beefed up slideshow and new way to make books. Also adds a thumbnail list across the top so you don’t have to back to “organize” just to edit another photo


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

And one more thing...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

iWork = New Appleworks. With Keynote 2. That sounds good. 

Not much iPod news.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

9:50am - Steve just fiddling with photos.
9:51am - Straigthen overlays a grid on the screen, then you can rotate the pic to match the grid and it recrops the photo.
9:55am - iPhoto demo thankfully ends.
9:57am - iMovie is dramatically faster. Non-dsetructive trimming. MPEG-4 support. “Magic iMovie”. Support for HD up to 1080i. Loads all the video off of your camera and creates movie for you.
10:01am - Steve showing off high-def wedding video. “We’re anxiously awaiting Blu-ray so we can burn high definition DVDs”
10:03am - Kunitake Ando, president of Sony just walked on stage. Ando giving Jobs props: “Great admiratio and respect for Apple products.” Jobs is filming Ando on Sony HDV camcorder.
10:05am - Ando talking about Grand Wega TVs and Blu-ray.
10:06am - Ando says “Just keep introducing great software”, “Stay off the PC!”
10:07am - Ando says looking forward he expects Sony to bring features of FX1 into smaller and lighter cameras. Seems like he’s definitely overstaying his welcome.
10:08am - Jobs saying that maybe some day they’ll work with Sony on “computers and music, too.”
10:09am - iDVD. Supports all DVD formats. Can suck all the footage off a cam and burn it to a dvd in pretty much one click. Demoing new themes. Dropping movies into the theme. They continue to play as the window is rotating. Slick.
10:10am - Jobs says, “Better than most Hollywood DVDs.” Even Pixar?
10:11am - Sappy wedding and cute upbeat kids birthday templates.
10:13am - GarageBand. Up to 8 track recording. Pitch and time fixing (so you can do mashups!). Can now change recorded tracks as flexibly as software instruments and loops. Create your own loops. Real time music notation.
10:15am - Vocal transformer. John Mayer walks on stage (just like last year!). He’s about to start playing.
10:16am - Music notation does live transcribing as the music is being played. it’s pretty sick. John sings “I didn’t win any Grammys for playing piano.” Now John’s playing guitar and singing with a bass accompanyist.* Jam session going on now. GarageBand is recording it all.
10:17am - They’re recording bass, guitar, drums and vocals live into separate tracks.
10:20am - Steve’s playing back the recordings. Playing each track by itself so he can demo that each voice was in a separate track.
10:20: iTunes. No big changes. iLife 05 is $79, goes on sale January 22nd. Free on all new macs.
10:21: iWork. Successor to AppleWorks. Now we’re getting into stuff people were getting sued over.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

10:37 am

Hook it to any Display, Keyboard or Mouse
Comes with Panther
Comes with iLife 05
Price: $499 with 1.25 G4, 256, 40 gig, Combo
$599 1.42 and 80 gig

Available Jan 22nd


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

Stripped down mac?
mac mini
slot loading on the front Combo Drive
Firewire, USB 2, Modem, DVI and VGA out.
Wow, this thing is small.
Not much larger than Steve’s Palm. About the size of an Airport base made square.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

10:22am - iWork is OS X only, includes Keynote 2, as expected. Can create kiosk shows. Cinemaquality presentations for everybody. 10 new Apple designed themes. Animated text. Powerful animated builds. Presenter display (applause). Interactive slideshows. Speaker display is cool. Interactive display. Can output just current slide to video out simultaneously. Compatible with AppleWorks, PowerPoint, Flash, PDF, QuickTime.
10:25am - Brand new app called Pages. Word processing with an incredible sense of style. Supports styles, multi columns, advanced typography, 40 templates, each template comes with a number of pages so not every page in a template layout has to look the same.
10:27am - Phil Schiller takes the stage. Phil picks a template. Don’t start on a “scary blank white pages” Can access media browser. Autoresizes photos. Pages has incredible live update of all sorts of elements: picture drop zones in templates, text wrap around graphics, etc. Can do charts, table objects.
10:30am - Pages does alot of automatic reformatting and resizing, so when one variable is changed (i.e switch from 3 columns to 2) other stuff is resized to fit. Compatible with Word files!
10:32am - iWork will costs $79, also available January 22.
10:33am - Things are getting good. “Why doesn’t apple offer a stripped-down Mac that is more affordable?” The Mac mini. About the width of a CD. Slot load combo drive (DVD/CD-R). DVI & VGA out. Ethernet. USB 2.0. Firewire. Runs quietly.
10:35am - Holding it in palm of hand
Ross Rubin: Looks about a third of the size of the cube. Like you took a slice of the Cube. BYODKM: Bring Your Own Display, Keyboard, and Mouse. It’s about 6” x 6” x 2.5”. Comes with Panther, iLife ‘05. $499 with 1.25GHz G4 processor. 40GB hard drive.


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

http://webpages.charter.net.nyud.net:8090/mattman7/mini.jpg


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

great job NbiBooker.


----------



## dmpP (Jun 1, 2004)

Loafer said:


> http://webpages.charter.net.nyud.net:8090/mattman7/mini.jpg


URL no workie.... :-(

maybe you can download it and post it on a diff. server?


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Thanks, 

But I'm just getting the info from Engadget's live stream. It's the only one I could find that worked.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

10:47am - Attributes of current flash players: AAA battery, tortured UI, very small display, no click wheel. Needed an original idea.
10:48am - Something happened in the iPod market. They discovered a new way to listen to music: shuffle. Basing new flash-based player around shuffle. iPod Shuffle. No display on player. Looks like a little stick. Smaller than most packs of gum. Like an elegant thumb drive. Weighs less than one ounce. Button to play and pause. Volume up and down button. Previous and next song. That’s it. Nothing else.
10:50am - Cap on bottom hides USB 2.0 connector (you can use it as a flash drive!). PC or Mac. Shipping with lanyard. 12 hour rechargeable battery. Integration between device and iTunes. 10:52am - Something called “AutoFill”. Will automatically build a playlist for iPod Shuffle.


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)




----------



## Ohenri (Nov 7, 2002)

Carex said:


> great job NbiBooker.


fantastic job.

H!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

10:54am - 512MB = $99. 1GB for $149. No 2GB version. Shipping TODAY from the factory. Accessories, armband, dock, waterproof sports case. Battery extender. Accessories are $29 each.
10:56am - Showing TV ad for the new player. “Life is Random”. Ad plays on silhouettes, adds shuffle arrows.
10:58am - “Might be some at the Apple Store over here today.”
10:59am - Steve giving kudos to development team. Thanking their familes and spouses.
11:00am - John Mayer is playing “Daughters” as people leave. That’s it!


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

Apple website already updated.

Brian


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Heh heh. The fine print at the bottom of the iPod Shuffle page:

1. Music capacity is based on 4 minutes per song and 128Kbps AAC encoding.

_2. Do not eat iPod shuffle._

3. Rechargeable batteries have a limited number of charge cycles and may eventually need to be replaced. Battery life and number of charge cycles vary by use and settings. See www.apple.com/batteries for more information.

4. Some computers require either the optional iPod shuffle Dock or a USB cable extender (sold separately).


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

I can finally afford an ipod!!!!!!!!! and a new desktop for the price of the regular ipod. hmmm......


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Initial Impressions:

iPod Shuffle - Personally I thought this was going to be a bad move. I think I'm wrong.

Price wise, $129 CDN for the 512. I've been selling 128MB MP3 players at that price. $189 CDN for the 1 GB? Sony has one that is $300. I think it will take off.

Mac mini - Wow. Only complaint is memory, you can't change how much without taking it in for service and it has a max of 1GB. (I'm guessing only one slot). Otherwise, it's going to sell like hot cakes. Personally I'm thinking it would be a great little server for my house.

iLife '05, iWork '05 look great, but we have to wait till Jan. 29th for them to be released worldwide.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

I would prefer to see even a two or three line lcd on the iPod shuffle. The only reason I would get one of these over my current flash based mp3 player is the support for large audible.com audio books.

The Sonic Rio 500 still stands out as an exceptional, small mp3 player. Apple could have taken some cues from them.


----------



## RyanB (Jul 13, 2004)

Macified said:


> I would prefer to see even a two or three line lcd on the iPod shuffle. The only reason I would get one of these over my current flash based mp3 player is the support for large audible.com audio books.
> 
> The Sonic Rio 500 still stands out as an exceptional, small mp3 player. Apple could have taken some cues from them.


I agree I would like to see a LCD display, but comparing to the RIO it seems pretty good, the RIO is about the size of a IPod Mini and Costs $230us (so almost as much as a Mini) but only has 64Mb of Flash memory. - so for the size and Money a 4Gig Ipod seems like it would be worth the ~$50 bucks extra but if you want a cheaper/smaller alternative then the Ipod Shuffle is a better you just sacrifice some features.

The way I see it is the Big IPods are meant to have all your music on them, then you can pick your mood as you feel like it, and it is there, no planning ahead for what i am going to want to listen it is all there. The Ipod Shuffle is for those of us who have our music on our computers and listen most of the time to it, but then when you want to go for a run or take the dog for a walk you can say gee I feel like listening to my Grunge/Rap section and quickly throw that folder from iTunes on your Shuffle and your off - then you don't care if it is on shuffle as it is just what you feel like right now.

My Question is, does it always suffle? or can you play from start to finish, so you can pick your playlist or listen to a book tape?


----------



## Glaen (Dec 15, 2004)

It looks like it doesn't always shuffle. This pic shows the back for the iPod Shuffle. Looks like it has an "Off", "Repeat" and "Shuffle" switch.

http://images.apple.com/ca/ipodshuffle/images/indexswitch20050111.gif

Glaen


----------



## yardarm51 (Aug 26, 2004)

I wouldn't make sense to build it without the ability to listen to your audiobook from chapter 1-10 straight through.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

*Rio clarification*



RyanB said:


> I agree I would like to see a LCD display, but comparing to the RIO it seems pretty good, the RIO is about the size of a IPod Mini and Costs $230us (so almost as much as a Mini) but only has 64Mb of Flash memory.


The Rio I was referring to was actually one of the first Rio products and is no longer in production. The unit I have is about the size of a small stack of credit cards, runs on one AA battery for several hours has 64MB or built-in memory and was the first commercial mp3 player to accept memory cards (SmartMedia). I have a 128MB card for mine. The lcd screen is small but it has a reasonably usable interface considering it has limited storage. It supports Audible.com content and works manually with iTunes.

I think users are going to become frustrated with the lack of screen on these units especially if they are using audio books. Without the screen there will be no easy way to backtrack a couple of minutes in a book if you need to. Have you ever tried going back in a book without using the display? Just holding the reverse key doesn't work, as the book clicks back a couple of seconds, moves forward, clicks back and when you finally let go of the button the track might actually advance by a couple of minutes before playing. You have to click the wheel and use the scroll wheel to reverse while watching the time on the display. No display, no reverse functionality in my opinion.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Can anyone tell me the name of the song used in the iPod shuffle ad?

http://www.apple.com/ipodshuffle/ads/640.html


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

*Not really against the Shuffle*



Macified said:


> I think users are going to become frustrated with the lack of screen on these


That being said, I think it is a decent product and fits into the market well. With the low price point, people may get somewhat frustrated but won't mind so much. What can you expect for $100.

It was never my intent to trash talk this new product, just point out what I consider to be a flaw.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

> Can anyone tell me the name of the song used in the iPod shuffle ad?


Chealion,

Google Knows All....

The band is called *Caesar's* and the song is called *"Jerk It Out"*

Lyrics


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

agent4321 - Thank you so much! (For those curious iTunes Link)


----------

